# Work In Progress - 7.1 / 1080P System



## ths61 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Initial Setup - Work In Progress - 7.1 - 10 KiloWatt - 1080p System*

*Monitor:*
-- Pioneer Signature Elite Kuro Pro 141-FD (60" - 1080p)
*Sources:*
-- BlueRay/DVD/CD: Pioneer BDP-09FD (1080p)
-- Satellite TV: DIRECTV HR20 HD-DVR (1080p)
-- Cable TV: TimeWarner Motorola HD-DVR
*Pre/Pro/XO:*
-- Anthem Statement D2V with ARC room correction (HDMI ins and HDMI & XLR outs)
-- Bryston 10B Sub electronic XO (biamped Magnepan 3.6's)
*Amps:*
-- Wyred-4-Sound MC7x500 (7 x 1,140wpc into 4 Ohms)
-- Stereo ICEPower ASP1000's (2 x 1,140wpc into 4 Ohms)
*Speakers:*
-- Center Front Speaker: 1 - Magnepan CC3
-- Left/Right Front Speakers: 2 - BirdsEye Maple Magnepan 3.6's (biamped with Bryston 10B Sub XO)
-- Side Surround Speakers: 2 - Def-Tech BP2X wall mounts.
-- Rear Surround Speakers: 2 - Def-Tech BPVX/P wall mounts with powered subs @ 125watts each.
-- Sub: 1 - Martin Logan Descent (servo controlled, 3x250 watts, 3x10" high excursion aluminum cones)
*Power:*
-- Equi=Tech 2QR Balanced Power Unit (20 amp)
-- AC Wiring: 2-dedicated home run 20 amp lines run in 10 gauge wire from breaker box.
*Cables:*
-- Mixture of Harmonic Tech and Monster Cables.
*Cabinet:*
-- Back-lighted with dimmer. Bolted into 4 vertical studs for earthquake support.
*Ethernet:*
-- Gigabit CAT6 - Software downloads, Media Server and Remote Calibrations.
*Calibration Software:*
-- Anthem Room Correction (ARC)
-- Room EQ Wizard (REW)
*Room Treatments:*
-- Realtraps (Mondo Corner Traps and Mega Corner Traps)
-- 6'x2' DIY OC703 traps

*Next Steps:*

Replace (Stereo 2-way) Bryston 10B Sub with Marchand XM44 (Stereo 4-way) for better sub integration.
Replace DIY OC703 traps with some custom GIK ArtPanel traps for better WAF on side and back walls.
Experiment with 1st reflection ceiling traps since room no longer has the popcorn ceiling.

*Picture before Magnepan 3.6s were added to the front soundstage:*


----------

